# Caribbean Dishes



## tastebuds (May 9, 2007)

I am bidding on a Caribbeen themed rehearsal dinner for 100 guests. The Mother of the Groom wants something nice, not too cheesy or anything, and the budget is anywhere from $30-$50 a head.

Now, I know a little about Caribbeen flavors- enough to know that there is A LOT going on down there! Obviously jerk is very common. I would like to give her a menu with good flavors, but not too authentic (no goat!).

I could use any help you can give! I want 2-4 passed apps, 2 main dishes, and a few sides. She also wants me to take care of the centerpieces. Any ideas? I'm pretty good at that kinda stuff, but I'm worried I'll do something a bit too cheesy.

Thanks!!


Jessica


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Rum, rice, beans, pineapple, crab/conk, fish, plantains, 

hmmmm......
plantain chips with guacamolish dip
conk fritters
Crab cakes...?.....or shrimp.....maybe with a coconut dipping sauce 


fish maybe with fruit chutney 
chicken or pig....rum glaze/chilis
rice beans

It's been so long since I've been in the Carribean or done a themed carribean party......birds of paradise and baby pineapples come to mind.

What are you thinking of?


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

why no goat, its a beautiful lean meat with lots of flavour


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Every Jamaican party I've attended (both on the island and here in the UK!) have always served goat curry and ackee (sp?) and salt fish. The first is fine, the second is an acquired taste!


----------



## tastebuds (May 9, 2007)

I don't personally have a problem with goat, but the client wants something a little more familiar to the guests. She is leaning towards beef (I told her that beef wasn't big in Caribbean menus, but she doesn't care), and chicken. I was thinking maybe mini crab cakes & plantains topped with some sort of tropical salsa for 2 of the apps. The bride hates shrimp, so I am told that it is off limits. 

I totally forgot about those cute baby pineapples.

Does anyone have a good rum-based glaze/sause that would go good with beef? I was thinking about using london broil or tri-tip.


----------



## cakesbysarah (Apr 7, 2008)

You could do a pineapple-mango salsa, served in hollowed-out pineapples, with an arrangement of tropical fruit and maybe banana leaves, sitting on a platter decorated with sugar or salt "sand" and a basket of fresh tortilla chips, lined with a "beach blanket" striped napkin and a festive-looking bowl full of guac. That way you incorporate a fun centerpiece *and* an appetizer.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

how about a mojo type marinade for tri-tip or flank-
and a chimichurri sauce? realize those are more South American than Caribbean--but I find these go really well with black beans and rice and a fish dish with some of the tropical sides mentioned above.

My Mojo and Chimichurri recipes are from 3 Guys from Miami. 
But, there are many, will post link if you wish.
enjoy,
Nan


----------



## thousandj (Jul 16, 2008)

We use dark rum (Meyer's) and pineapple concentrate to glaze pork all the time, but not beef. Cook the glaze down significantly and consider incorporating some citrus in it as well. You can may consider utilizing some all-spice in the beef seasoning, as it may give a nice "Caribbean/Jerk" flavor. Beef will definitely be a bit different. We've found that pork works real well with the Caribbean flavors, but if your client wants beef, than beef it is!


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

I would do Conch fritters with a coconut type(Daquiri) dipping sauce and a Roti or potato dumpling with fish.

For entrees Pork is always popular as is roasted chicken, for fish I would do either a Snapper offering or Warm water Lobster Tail Creole Style (that is taken out of the shell and sauteed with onions, peppers, tomato and lots of thyme and parsley and lemon and then back in the shell)it should be more about the flavors than the protiens themselves. Pigeon Peas and Rice, Mufungo, Plantains, Creole Veggies, Yuca braised in Garlic oil, Carribean Sweet Potatoes.


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

coconut chicken - panko and coconut crusted chicken tenders

fried plaintains with pineapple black bean salsa

coconut jerk pork or chicken satay drizzled with lime infused sweet chili jam

jamacian beef chicken or veggie patties (can buy frozen or make your own)

mini beef empanaditas

mini roti with curried chickpeas

chickpea shooters

cones of shoe string potatoes tossed with garlic, parsley and lime

rice and peas rice balls deep fried

plantains stuffed with picadillo

rum glazed pork loin on crostini topped with mango salsa


----------

